
Is Samsung's Enlightenment Linux-based OS mentioned here really happening? - losvedir
http://www.rasterman.com/
======
losvedir
I've been interested in Enlightenment E17 for… seems like close to a decade
now, periodically checking in on Carsten Haitzler's web page for updates on
its progress.

This most recent time, I see this:

"Now why talk about this? Well I'm here at Samsung. I am a principal engineer,
so I talk with some level of authority in saying that Samsung has been working
on its own Linux based OS for a while now, with significantly less fanfare
than Nokia and MeeGo. Not only is is solidly being worked on and not relegated
to irrelevance, but as part of the work, Enlightenment and EFL have become a
central focus. Samsung is putting real resources behind EFL and using it to
make a production-ready OS. The OS not only is Linux based, It uses all the
other infrastructure from Linux (DBus, Glibc, Xorg, and much much much more).
It is also going to be Open Source (GPL, LGPL etc.) and with Opensource
upstream gaining contributions back from Samsung."

Does anyone know if there's something to this? I disappointedly gave up on my
Nokia N900 after the MSFT announcement and am now a proud owner of a Nexus S,
but I would be thrilled to see another competitor out there. Especially one
based on Enlightenment, as I've always been amazed at how responsive and eye-
catching it was, even on lower end hardware.

~~~
carmen
what do you mean "gave up" on n900? enlightenment, in particular its touch WM
Illume runs fine on it

------
indrora
I used E17 on a zaurus and on a laptop for a while -- and I got fed up with
the project management. It's nothing against Raster, its the mindset that
"Nothing From GNOME or KDE Should Ever Touch E17" (For the record, I was
trying to get xdg-autostart items to show up)

I would _love_ to see E17 mature as a desktop environment and see the whole
development team go forward. However, until they are more open to seeing that
most packagers aren't going to want to handle a metric shitton different
frameworks, its completely screwed.

------
billiob
It is really happening. Just have a look at the commits or the mailing list: a
lot of patches are provided by samsung employes. Some of them also have commit
access. As an enlightenment developer, I can assure you that samsung is
working with enlightenment. They even have released some code under the GPLv3
like <http://trac.enlightenment.org/e/browser/trunk/editje/COPYING> . It's not
bada, it's different. You can get a bit more information on this pdf:
[http://www.oss.kr/?module=file&act=procFileDownload&...](http://www.oss.kr/?module=file&act=procFileDownload&file_srl=1609&sid=96028cc2f522ec804ec973e9b92d5bd9)

------
JoshTriplett
I can confirm this story, or at least I can confirm that I've heard the same
thing from people who know Raster personally. According to the reports I've
heard, the GUI runs incredibly smoothly.

Personally, I look forward to this because EFL can run on top of XCB, so this
might allow a credible X environment without Xlib.

------
naner
I've used Enlightenment off and on a number of times over the years. The
underlying libraries always looked pretty cool compared to the standard Linux
fare (GTK and Qt) but the end products (E16/E17) always have a goofy design
and an unpleasant look and feel.

I hope they leave the graphics wizards to the code and get some real
designers/ux experts to do the rest.

This is vaporware right now (there's videos on his site of Enlightenment on
phones but they are old) so don't get your hopes up. Perhaps some day Samsung
will spring some cool devices on us but for now there's no telling when, if
ever, we will see this stuff.

The recent Samsung iPhone clone doesn't inspire a ton of confidence.

------
othermaciej
Samsung employees have been very actively contributing to the EFL port of
WebKit: <http://trac.webkit.org/search?q=samsung>

------
morrita
They are upstreaming their ELF WebKit port. you can find the source code in
the trunk.

------
limmeau
The media player Canola from Nokia's Brazilian labs uses EFL and Python to
provide a friendly finger full-screen UI on old N8x0s (whose Maemo 4 UI with
GTK+/Hildon and a stylus I find uncomfortable).

I find it highly plausible that EFL is a nice foundation for a mobile phone
touch UI.

(Just sad that work on Canola seems to have stopped, and their Git server was
permanently overloaded when I tried)

------
thought_alarm
X11 on a phone? I don't know whether to be impressed or horrified. I should
ask usenet.

~~~
bergie
My N900 runs X. That said, MeeGo has plans for going Wayland. No idea of
Samsung

------
azakai
Isn't it Samsung Bada?

<http://www.bada.com/>

~~~
martey
I do not think so, since Bada is already shipping on devices and does not (to
my knowledge) use Enlightenment or DBUS.

